# 2011 Mr Olympia Predictions please



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

OK guys and girls, just over a week away from the sports biggest competiton. Anyone care to share with us their own predictions for the top spots, no prizes for guessing correct this year, just musclechat bragging rights.

Competitor list for 202 class:

Auguste, Allan Haiti

Arntz, Jason USA

Chamoun, Pierre Sweden

Cisternino, Gaetano USA

Da Silva Correa, Eduardo Brazil

Edwards, Myoba Canada

English, Kevin USA

Ettienne, Vaughan USA

Henry, David USA

Hodgson, John United Kingdom

Horvath, Jaroslav Slovakia

Jackson, Tricky USA

Lewis, James United Kingdom

Llewellin, James United Kingdom

McQuay, Stan USA

Noronha, Fernando Brazil

Ramos, Sergio Pestano Switzerland

Ray, Branden USA

Raymond, Jose USA

Sapir, Amit Israel

Tapia, Rixio Venezuela

Tavernier, Shaun-Joseph United Kingdom

Ward, Marvin USA

Competitor list for open class:

Abiad, Fouad Canada

Alves, Troy USA

Beyeke, Lionel France

Burneika, Robert USA

Centopani, Evan USA

Curry, Brandon USA

Cutler, Jay USA

Dohne, Marius South Africa

Freeman, Toney USA

Greene, Kai USA

Heath, Phil USA

Haley, Marcus USA

Jackson, Dexter USA

Jackson, Johnnie USA

Kefalianos, Michael Australia

Lavoie, Marc Canada

Lewis, James United Kingdom

Martinez, Victor Dominican Republic

McGrath, Frank Canada

McMillan, Cedric USA

Mishin, Evgeny Russia

Nunn, Edward USA

Rhoden, Shawn USA

Richardson, Craig USA

Rockel, Ronny Germany

Warren, Branch USA

White, Ben USA

Winklaar, Roelly Netherlands

Wolf, Dennis Germany

Yamagishi, Hidetada Japan

of course not all these names will make it to the show, some have dropped out already, most notably Branch Warren.

What shall we say, predictions for top 5 in either class please.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

My top 5 for the open class will be,

Jay Cutler

Kai Greene

Phil heath

Brandon Curry

Dennis wolf

I think Kai Greene won't make the mistakes he made last year and win it. Personaly think Jay shouldn't have won last year but still think he'll be up there thanks to the sh*t judging that you get every year. Brandon Curry as a surprise name. Phill and Dennis don't need a reason.

Don't have a clue about the 202 class


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I think anyone with a name like Roelly Winklaar deserves a medal no matter what!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Allenb said:


> My top 5 for the open class will be,
> 
> Jay Cutler
> 
> ...


I cant see denis Wolfe or Jackson in the top three or five, Jonny Jackson lacks balence, quads and calves lag imo if Wolfe gets better condition, its possible top five????

202,, English, Henry, and I was going to say Flex Lewis but I see him in the open class?????

If The Gift steps up then you will see a new mr Olympia...


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Jay Cutler will win again. Phil Heath has come on so much in the last few years but he's just naturally so much smaller than Jay.

202 will be Kevin English, David Henry is not competing as he is on militiary duty.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

In no particular order

for 202 class:

Da Silva Correa, Eduardo Brazil

English, Kevin USA

Henry, David USA

Lewis, James United Kingdom

Tavernier, Shaun-Joseph United Kingdom

for open class:

Cutler, Jay USA

Greene, Kai USA

Heath, Phil USA

Rockel, Ronny Germany

Wolf, Dennis Germany


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

freddee said:


> I cant see denis Wolfe or Jackson in the top three or five, Jonny Jackson lacks balence, quads and calves lag imo if Wolfe gets better condition, its possible top five????
> 
> 202,, English, Henry, and I was going to say Flex Lewis but I see him in the open class?????
> 
> If The Gift steps up then you will see a new mr Olympia...


Sorry Fredee I meant Brandon Curry, don't know where I came up with jonny jackson, I'll edit my post. Just threw in a surprise and he is definately someone for the future.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jay cutler

phil heath

kai greene

dexter jackson

dennnis wolf


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Allenb said:


> I think Kai Greene won't make the mistakes he made last year and win it. Personaly think Jay shouldn't have won last year but still think he'll be up there thanks to the sh*t judging that you get every year. Brandon Curry as a surprise name. Phill and Dennis don't need a reason.
> 
> Don't have a clue about the 202 class


it would be great to see someone new break in to the upper echelons of the sport and Brandon Curry looks great i agree. How about Evan Centopani ? he's gotta be knocking on the door of the top guys about now. I have been super impressed with Lionel Beyeke this year he's huge now and still with an unbelievable shape. He needs to come in much sharper here though to make an impact in that line up.

how do we think the british boys will do in the 202's ? Flex is a genuine contender for sure and having seen Shaun-Joseph Tavernier at the Leicester show last weekend he could make a big impression in the states i'm sure.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Evan Centopani, is out of the Olympia, his partner is have a baby, I agree though I recon he could squeeze into the top 6 he's won a few shows and made the top 4 of the arnold giving Martnez a scare, his record is just as impressive as Heath's was after 3 shows. Lionel Beyeke is huge but the Olympia is a stage for paying your dews so I can't see him sneaking in while Curry looks great he could only manage a top 3 placing against bodybuiilders second tier bodybuilders earlier this year. I expect him to make the top 15 but again I think it's a case of paying his dews also. We've done a sweep stake at work for the top 6 and then rounded out the top 10 for fun, a couple of guys seem to think Flex might actually make the top 10 after his showing at the Spanish. As great as some of these guys are politics need to be taken into account Jay is big, blonde, white and sponsored by Muscletech. In that respect he is more marketable I think thats the image the judges want for bodybuilding at the moment and why Kai will never win or why Heath might also never win.

As for the 202's I can't see past anyone beating English, Dougdale is also still in this class I believe and will be a threat, while Raymond from the new york pro was sick, and we all know what flex can bring, I expect English first flip flop between Raymond and Flex it could go either way. There are plenty of class 202's that came out of the woodwork this year though like Tavernier so this class is pretty wide open, I wouldn't be surprised if it goes nothing like I imagine and we see a few surprises.

Anyway my top 6

Jay Cutler (defending champ as always will probably do just enough not to lose)

Phil Heath (would be a great mr O but Jay probably sells more magazines)

Kai Greene (he'll never win it with his history, far to camp and those pictures will never do any favors)

Dennis Wolf (could be as high as third with kai politics)

Martnez (if he's on he could be higher, If hes off well he might not make the top 10)

Rockell (solid physique and performer always on the money made the top 6 in the past two years)

Outwith the top 6 is pretty difficult but I expect something like this

Jackson (on the slide looks like he's on his way out)

Winkler (Is up and coming)

Freeman (if he hits the mark then he will make the top ten)

Yamigishi or Alves (yamigishi made top ten last year, Alves 2 pro wins this year)

Anyway thats my 2 cents


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Prejudging from yesterday indicates Jay hasn't come in as perfect as last year and has messed up his diuretics leaving Phil Heath the chance to claim his first 'O'. Should be an interesting final tonight.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

The feeds on Twitter seem to be speculating that Jay has either:-

1) Torn a Bicep

2) Site injected.

Either way, the concensus is, it looks bad and Heath has taken him, and Kai could even relegate him to third!

We'll know soon enough I guess!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

It's not on telly anywhere is it?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I think by rights it should be Phil Heath, Kai Greene, Jay Cutler, Denis Wolfe, but Victor Martinez might just feature in that top three, this is from thee few pre judge photos I have seen, but Cutler looked smooth and to heavy for me....


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Prejudging from yesterday indicates Jay hasn't come in as perfect as last year and has messed up his diuretics leaving Phil Heath the chance to claim his first 'O'. Should be an interesting final tonight.


Have you seen any of the footage from last year? Jay was anything but perfect in prejudging and alot of people including himself said he messed it up completely. But with olympia judging being the way it is then they needed there poster boy to be there. Think he sorted it out by the final and looked a different person. I think he said he left himself too dehydrated last year and could hardly walk after prejudging.

Dorsey I think bodybuilding.com was showing it free


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Just watched the prejudging on bodybuilding.com and it'll be close, personaly think Jay looks pretty good but phil heath is maybe a little better especialy his back, it realy showed on the call out with just the 2 of them. Comentators weren't too keen on Kai saying he was fading but he is probibly the biggest on stage this year. I don't realy know what I'm looking for as far as judging but its easy to see who stands out.

I think Dennis wolfe is a def for top 5 still.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Phil Heath has dethroned Jay Cutler to become the new Mr Olympia.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Top 6 open Olympia results:

1. Phil Heath

2. Jay Cutler

3. Kai Greene

4. Victor Martinez

5. Dennis Wolf

6. Dexter Jackson

202 results:

1. Kevin English

2. James 'Flex' Lewis

3. Jose Raymond


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Well my predictions were a bit off lol

Heath was the obvious winner, while Jay was lucky to even take 2nd (I had him 5th after pre judging). It's good to see someone like Brandon Curry break through too. What I'll never understand though is why someone like Cutler managed to win the title with so many holes in his physique, while a freak like wolf gets punished for small glutes and hamstrings.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

AChappell said:


> Well my predictions were a bit off lol
> 
> Heath was the obvious winner, while Jay was lucky to even take 2nd (I had him 5th after pre judging). It's good to see someone like Brandon Curry break through too. What I'll never understand though is why someone like Cutler managed to win the title with so many holes in his physique, while a freak like wolf gets punished for small glutes and hamstrings.


Imo cutler is a good poster boy and gives Olympia a lot of publicity, politics anyone? I genuinely believe it happens at the Olympia, may be an unpopular opinion but look hard and you'll see where I'm coming from.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Politics [pol-i-tiks]

noun

1. Word often used in bodybuilding to explain why the judges collective opinion differs from ones own.

see also: fix, shafted and no f*cking way did he beat me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

do you plan to get a pro card shane?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Personally I think Phil Heath is the worst Mr Olympia of all time.

Total HGH and insulin abuse with no proper foundation.

If you look back on an old Dorian Yates contest, say the 1996 German Grand Prix, Phil Heath wouldn't get near him.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i made a total guess based on what evryone else was saying..

i dont know enuff to judge the diff at that level, dont even know what to look for..

i suspect i`m not actually alone..

only the second time ive seen dorian posing yanny and it doesnt look like you could get any more muscle on his frame.. immense..

is he much smaller than the new generation?


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Personally I think Phil Heath is the worst Mr Olympia of all time.
> 
> Total HGH and insulin abuse with no proper foundation.


I've heard this arguement before and i don't understand it at all. HGH and Insulin abuser ? unlike which pro exactly ? as evidenced by what trait in his physique ? the narrow waistline maybe whilst still carrying a ton of thick bellied muscle. As you can probably tell, i'm a huge fan of Phil Heath. To me, his physique is pretty much the bodybuilding ideal.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

TheCrazyCal said:


> do you plan to get a pro card shane?


No mate. Unless one pops up on ebay for sale.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> I've heard this arguement before and i don't understand it at all. HGH and Insulin abuser ? unlike which pro exactly ? as evidenced by what trait in his physique ? the narrow waistline maybe whilst still carrying a ton of thick bellied muscle. As you can probably tell, i'm a huge fan of Phil Heath. To me, his physique is pretty much the bodybuilding ideal.


I'm not saying he is the only pro to abuse HGH and slin, they all do but he hasn't got the foundation. The evidence of this is he looks like a marshmellow Michelin Man compared to that 1996 vid of Dorian. I bet if he come off everything for 6 months he would look like a normal 180lb guy, I doubt Jay would get so small. Jay messed up his diuretics and messed up one of his SEO bicep shots. Without that he should have won again.

The reason Phil Heath has to keep his waist so tight is because his clavicles are naturally so small. We all have our own preferences but he certainly wouldn't be my ideal bodybuilding physique. That would have to go to the greatest bodybuilder who ever lived, Ronnie Coleman.

View attachment 2475


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I Said Jay would get second, but he looked well out, I did not like the way the comparisons were brought down to just Phil and jay, and I do believe that the supplement industry will predudice the results....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Bodyworks said:


> No mate. Unless one pops up on ebay for sale.


how come dude?

you own a gym, you`ve won the universe, i`m actually quite surprised youre not..

would you mind me asking and this is without any sarcasm or snydeyness as i think your physique is spot on..

how far are you off the olympia competitors?

maybe its unfair to ask you and doug would be the one to reply..

but i`d love to know..

as i said earlier i made a total guess because i dont see much difference at a high level..


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

yannyboy said:


> I'm not saying he is the only pro to abuse HGH and slin, they all do but he hasn't got the foundation. The evidence of this is he looks like a marshmellow Michelin Man compared to that 1996 vid of Dorian. I bet if he come off everything for 6 months he would look like a normal 180lb guy, I doubt Jay would get so small. Jay messed up his diuretics and messed up one of his SEO bicep shots. Without that he should have won again.
> 
> The reason Phil Heath has to keep his waist so tight is because his clavicles are naturally so small. We all have our own preferences but he certainly wouldn't be my ideal bodybuilding physique. That would have to go to the greatest bodybuilder who ever lived, Ronnie Coleman.
> 
> View attachment 2475


Heath has a completely different body, to Dorian as did someone like Flex Wheeler. His muscle bellies are so full its unbelievable, you only need to go to a local show and you can see the massive difference between a black man and white mans physique. This post just comes across as hating on Phil Heath. Who cares what he's using nobody judges that, or what he looks like in 6 months time after stopping everything. Catch Kevin Levrone 6 months after a show I'm sure he'd be a shadow.

If you believe what you read on the boards you'd know Jay Cutler after 2001 apparently started mega dosing and using insane amounts of drugs hence the widest waist in the sport. A lot of Jay haters think he took the easy way out compared to Ronnie who trained with heavy weights to build a physique. So with that in mind do you now have a go at Jay saying he only got that big because he abused so much more than everyone else. For me that argument is no different from the one your making about Heath. These guys abuse a ton of drugs to look the way they do get over it.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

TheCrazyCal said:


> how come dude?
> 
> you own a gym, you`ve won the universe, i`m actually quite surprised youre not..
> 
> ...


i have seen Shane a number of times on and off stage and has an awesome physique without a doubt one of the best amateurs in the country, but i think you have to see some of the pros in the flesh to appreciate how advanced they are .. not just in size but the overall package of symmetry, seperation and genetic freakyness

this isnt meant as any disrespect to Shane as i stated he is one of the top guys in this country with some of the best genetics and development around but i used to wonder they same thing about the difference between top pros and amateurs until i saw a few pros in seminars and it really is hard to grasp how advance they really are


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

having stated all of the above Shane does look pretty immense in his avatar and i aint seen him for a few years lol


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

To Yannyboy: we all have our opinions and preferences and i respect yours dude. BTW i'm with you on Ronnie Coleman as the best physique but Phil Heath is super impressive also to me. I will say no one but no one can look at someones physique and say with any degree of certainty he took these specific drugs to achieve that look. It doesn't work like that. We can speculate but in reality i suspect all these guys use the same drugs albeit from different sources.

To answer Cal's point: i have never wanted to be a pro. Simple non sarcastic answer, it never occured to me as a possibilty. As i progressed in the amateur ranks i never did and still don't harbour any ambition to be a pro. why would i ? to compete as an IFBB pro would cost me a whole lot of money (remember the majority of shows take place in the USA so i would have to pay considerable travel expenses) then step on stage with these freaky behemoths only to get my arse handed to me. Being a 'pro' doesn't necessarily mean you'll make money by competing, in fact it means quite the opposite. In my opinion far too many of the guys competing in this country as amateurs have big delusions of grandure about earning their IFBB pro card and making it big in the sport, when in the majority of cases being a pro means never never winning a significant placing in a show again for the rest of your life.

oh yeah one last reason i don't have a pro card, i haven't earned one ! i've never competed with the UKBFF, yet anyway.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

So with this in mind, it's all the more impressive to see british guys have success in the pro ranks. Flex Lewis and now Shaun Joseph Tavernier are enormously deserving of all the plaudits given to them. A huge well done to both from all british bodybuilding fans is justified in my opinion. Their success is not easy to achieve.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

As I said, Phil Heath has no foundation, just look what he looks like now 10 days later against Kai and Jay

View attachment 2487
View attachment 2488
View attachment 2489


He looks 3rd place to me.


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

Kai is huge, still think Phil's back looks good but I don't have a trained eye so don't realy know what you mean.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> As I said, Phil Heath has no foundation, just look what he looks like now 10 days later against Kai and Jay


Phil doesn't have as much muscle tissue as Kai or Jay, so this proves he has no "foundation" ? i don't understand this point at all mate sorry.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> Phil doesn't have as much muscle tissue as Kai or Jay, so this proves he has no "foundation" ? i don't understand this point at all mate sorry.


Blown up on HGH and insulin before getting a foundation with just AAS's.

And he actually won the show, what a joke!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

yanny, you are aware Jay was 17 when he started training and gained 50lbs in his first year.

Do you honestly think that was done 'without assistance?'

I've got to say that, based purely on the photos above, it is very close between the three of them, however, a current Mr Olympia is always going to have an advantage...especially if he only won a week or two before hand!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

When I say foundation, I mean just AAS's, no slin or growth Neil. Your right though, it would make the IFBB look stupid if the current Mr O lost 2 weeks later, even if he should of.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cant wait to get keyboard back..lol.. heaths waist is narrow.. n has long legs.. tbh i think he did well n am beginning to see why he won..he beat who was infront of him..


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> Blown up on HGH and insulin before getting a foundation with just AAS's.
> 
> And he actually won the show, what a joke!


How would he look if he had got a "foundation" as you keep stating first ? in what respect would his physique differ from it's current look ?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> How would he look if he had got a "foundation" as you keep stating first ? in what respect would his physique differ from it's current look ?


Well he wouldn't look like he did 10 days later he he had a better foundation.

Phil Heath will peak for one contest a year, thats all he can do with his body. He will max out on everything for that one show. As Cal said, he's only beating whats in front of him. We all have our opinions on who we like, but I think the day Ronnie lost the Olympia, bodybuilding has gone backwards.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

each to their own i guess. i do enjoy debating this stuff Yannyboy it's interesting to get different opinions i agree. One thing about bodybuilding i'll never stomach is the putting others down (not directed at you mate honest) but in this sport, if an athlete has great bodyparts people will highlight and focus on his weaker bodyparts and criticise him for them. Someone like Phil who has no real week bodyparts, then people still invent some other reason to critise his physique.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Nothing wrong with a good debate, it would be a very boring place if we all agreed on the same things.

I always take note of what you write on this board Shane, you've been there and done more than any of us are likely to achieve.

Maybe being 44 years old now, I'm a bit more old school, where physiques were based more on AAS's rather than peptides. I just don't see todays crop of bodybuilders getting that real shredded 'Andreas Munzer' look anymore. Dorian used to be ripped to shreds when he won his 'O's. I suppose it's the way the sport has progressed going for more mass. I think it has alienated the pro's alot more to the general public and turned the sport into a sort of cult. Oh well, I've had my rant for the day, LOL.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

yannyboy said:


> I just don't see todays crop of bodybuilders getting that real shredded 'Andreas Munzer' look anymore.


this i do agree with. Maybe not to the extent of munzer cos he was a one off, but in the pro ranks these days, especially at the smaller shows on the circuit, the standard isn't generally what i would expect either.


----------

